# Our new triplets: Finished Groundbreakers



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

After first seeing the awesome groundbreakers on Pumpkinrot's website, and after seeing the jaw dropping work of Stolloween, I knew I had to try my hand at papier mache. These guys are the result of many different sources of information, and inspiration, and are my first attempt. I have three more frames ready to go, but I ran out of full skulls, and didn't like the way the half skulls looked, so I have to wait until Michaels puts their Halloween stuff out. Last year, it was right after the 4th of July. WooHoo!!!

The first is "The Runt", or "Righty". For every step in the process, I worked on him first. If I was going to make mistakes (which I did), I wanted to make them all on one prop. That way, hopefully the others would benefit (which they did). Despite his shortcomings, we still love him, and he will be a welcome addition to our cemetery.









This is "Lefty". After I built the frames, I noticed that he was almost a mirror image of The Runt. Oh well, I'll just have to put them on opposite sides of the cemetery. 









This one is "The Reacher".


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr. Dark you did a great job especially for your first attempt at paper mache. This will make a great addition to your graveyard. The third one is my favorite!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

They look awesome!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Good work, now I'm going to have to try papier mache!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Your guys look really good in these pics, but I suspect it doesn't do them justice. I would love to see a pic of them in their graveyard setting with a little fog and some diffused lighting. I believe they're going to look 10 times better than they do now. This would be a great job even if it wasn't your first attempt.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

These look awesome! I have what is probably a stupid question, but what happens if it rains? Can they be outside (being paper mache) and not get ruined?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work they are very cool


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

DeadRN said:


> These look awesome! I have what is probably a stupid question, but what happens if it rains? Can they be outside (being paper mache) and not get ruined?


Yes, they are sealed with spray polyeurathane.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

These are awesome, especially as your first try.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

wow ,, excellent!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Your off to a great start! Keep em coming!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking pieces...especially like "The Reacher", a very creepy pose...good work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work. Do you have any progress pics of the build on these guys?


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Really Great work - the potures and expressions are awesome

Si


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Bascombe said:


> Good work, now I'm going to have to try papier mache!


My thoughts exactly. Really like your work. Next time I'm in Cedar Rapids I'll have to stop in and pick your brain. "Brains...must have brains.."


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like them all, but especially the Reacher. His pose tells a story.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, excellent work, all 3 are fantastic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on these!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

They are beautifiul! Awesome job!
Love the colors too!

:jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ooo...very nice! I'm a sucker for drybrushed wrinkles, and the proportions are great


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job. there's not much that's creepier than a monster reaching for you in the dark.
you make me want to try again, but paper mache hates me. i'm not exaggerating.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These guys look great! I too am particularly fond of the reacher.


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Chicken said:


> ooo...very nice! I'm a sucker for drybrushed wrinkles, and the proportions are great


Thanks for noticing. I think it was Eric from Vile Things that said, "If your proportions are correct, it goes a long way toward making the prop look real". One of the best lessons I've learned!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are all really great they each have a great look super first mache


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..
i want some


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job, especially for a first time!! I like the pose of the reacher!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The stringiness of their skin gives it a high creep factor. I'd love to see how these look in low light.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding work! They all look great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Three thumbs way up!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic - I haven't tried paper mache' yet, but I'm leaning towards it more and more when I see great props like these!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------

